# Newbie seeks advice



## Hugh33 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello

A friend is currently living in Pattaya and paints a v rosy picture of life there, I was hoping for some independant advice(Not Pattaya in particular).

I'm single and 47(and No, Not interested in the Bar Girl scene, straight, just doesnt float my boat), background is Tourism, can prove £100k+ in bank account.
monthly interest paying approx £1k. 

Firstly, is this a realistic amount to live on(should I be unable to find work).

I have lived overseas before so I cant see any problems there, what are the basics; Rent, utilities and food?( And yup I realise that imported foods are more expensive, so would happily adapt to a local diet).

Many thanks.

I will spend an extended holiday initially there, but just wanted a heads - up.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Hugh33 said:


> Hello
> 
> A friend is currently living in Pattaya and paints a v rosy picture of life there, I was hoping for some independant advice(Not Pattaya in particular).
> 
> ...


Costs depend on you. 

All expenses-- rent, food, and sundries-- can be under 660 USD per month if you budget carefully. 

That is well within your budget but would not include beer and motorbike rental if you also do that.


----------



## flemmie (Jan 16, 2009)

Hugh33 said:


> Hello
> 
> A friend is currently living in Pattaya and paints a v rosy picture of life there, I was hoping for some independant advice(Not Pattaya in particular).
> 
> ...



I would agree with Dave that you would have enough to live on. Check out also the other forum where there is a lot of feedback (much more than here) also from people in other areas./snip

Cheers
Nick


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

I also agree with dave ,I have just done the exsercise and stayed in good accomadation ,ate well drank a bit ,for 2 months not skimping to much and trying to be practical,but there are times you lashout carnt be frugal all the time you have to enjoy being there. average cost per month was $1800 AUD that was everything and i know i can cut down on a lot more and still have a great lifestyle , as for your 1000 pound per month easy , but all still depends on where you are, and your lifestyle, I was in Phuket area but rural is a lot cheaper,not for me i like the beach, I think you are doing the right thing and doing a suckit and see tour, ask the expats when you get there they will tell you what you want to know. Good luck and hope your dream comes true.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cost of living*

You will manage on a £1,000 monthly expenditure budget but don't expect any frills to your lifestyle. With a currently very strong Baht your forex doesn't go far these days , especially with the poor old pound sterling. I moved here just over 5 years ago when it was 75 THB to the £ , today it is around 45. Aquaintencies in the forex trading business here tell me they expext the Baht to devalue this year, with April rumoured, and expect an exchange rate of 58 to 60 THB to the £ , but don't count on it - just pray it does happen !

By the way , you're wise to set your horizons nationwide and not just Pattaya which may be a good laugh for many to visit on holiday , but living in it is a very different kettle of plah. I live 20 kms outside in a rural setting and wouldn't live in Pattaya town / city if you paid me. 









Hugh33 said:


> Hello
> 
> A friend is currently living in Pattaya and paints a v rosy picture of life there, I was hoping for some independant advice(Not Pattaya in particular).
> 
> ...


----------

